
You can get an Apple Watch for only $25  with one small catch - prando
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/23/apple-watches-offered-to-all-john-hancock-life-insurance-customers.html
======
farseer
This is a potentially lucrative sales channel for Apple if it takes off. It
could mean for Apple Watch what AT&T meant for the iPhone

------
pavel_lishin
I wonder how accurate it is at detecting exercise. Could I put it on an
oscillating fan for an hour a day and have it register success? And would my
daily commute - which includes about 20 minutes of walking, some of it up and
down stairs - also qualify?

